# Compressed Air FIlter Element Design



## p_veeramani (Jul 1, 2014)

I have following doubts in the Compressed air filter element design,
Please clarify it ,

Normally the compressed air filter elements are manufactured by using the Borosilicate material. All the Manufacturer filter elements are manufactured by same material with more than 6 number of layers. The element medias are available with the micron ratings of 5 & 1 micron only. But there is no 0.01 micron media in the Glopal market.

*I) is there any relationship between number of layers Vs the micron rating of the filter?.*

(i)Need to know, How much amount of layers are need to achieve the 5 micron filter element (particulate)?calculation?
(ii)Need to know, How much amount of layers are need to achieve the 1 micron filter element(Coalescing)?calculation?
(iii)Need to know, How much amount of layers are need to achieve the 0.01 micron filter element(Coalescing)?calculation? 
(iv)How should i select the drainage layer? Drainage layer thickness calculation
(v) Pressure drop Vs Flow calculation?


----------

